# Is it okay to put a dryer AT the compressor's input?



## skylux (Jan 8, 2013)

I empty my compressor out at least once a month (the unit isn't used much) in order to clear out moisture in it. Moisture is always present when I take the bottom plug off. I have a new, spare dryer/filter thing thats still in the box. It looks just like this one:

Amazon.com: Single Unit Air Compressor Line Filter Regulator: Home Improvement


It is NOT that exact unit in the link above, it just looks the same to give an idea of what I want to do. I'd like to take the paper filter off that cleans the air coming into the compressor and put a dryer/filter like in the link above BETWEEN the compressor and the stock paper filter.

This should stop most of the moisture going into the compressor to help it last longer. This is NOT to keep moisture out of tools hooked up to the compressor. In fact, I rarely have tools hooked up to it. It's usually used to clean out things by blasting air through a nozzle. The reason I'm questioning this is because, for some reason, I never see anybody do this. And I dont know why? It would be such an easy way to keep your tank much dryer. (And obviously I would leave the regulator wide open so the air can pass easily.)

Is there a reason people dont put these on the compressor inputs?? Would this some how harm my compressor? 

Thanks!

John


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

It won't solve your problem. The dryer is designed to be installed in the line after the tank. The air is heated as it is compressed then cools in the tank causing the water to separate in the tank. What free water is left is then separated by the dryer. 
If you have a stationary unit mounted indoors you can help reduce the water content by running an air intake source to the outside. The pump recovery time will be reduced with cooler more dense air along with the heat. Make sure it is screened to keep birds and insects out.


----------



## skylux (Jan 8, 2013)

I see totally what you're saying. Makes perfect sense. But, wouldn't the dryer reduce the amount of water thats going to go into the tank that will be heated? Sort of the same way the dryer is supposed to reduce the amount of water before it hits your tools (when the dryer is installed after the tank).


----------

